# Looking for paint recommendation



## evoo (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello,

I have a kit of a '68 Dodge Charger that I always wanted to do in something along the line of British racing green: 










Can anyone make any recommendations -- Testors model-type paints or not? Thanks much...


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Testors British Green Metallic, OR look for something by the line of Duplicolor "Forest Green" OR Duplicolor "Hunter Green"..... Wal-Mart, would ALSO have a shade thats close thats under the "Color Place" line they carry, as "Hunter Green", which would be close to the shade on the car in your picture!

UMMMM Testors "Dark Green" would also be close...... The Testors "standard" line of green is more a Mopar Sassy Grass Green, and lighter then what you show on the car in your picture.


----------

